# Coolermaster Seidon 120V Rev. 2



## Coregamer97 (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,

Wollte mal fragen mit welchem Luftkühler die Kühlleistung der Cooler Master Seidon 120V Rev. 2 vergleichbar ist und ob man damit einen stark übertakteten FX 8120 kühlen kann 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## rhyn2012 (23. Februar 2015)

vergleichbar mit großen kühlern wie macho, brocken 2 oder ähnlich.

ja damit kannst du den fx kühlen.
würde aber an deiner stelle den 120mm lüfter austauschen gegen einen leisen


----------



## Coregamer97 (23. Februar 2015)

Alles klar, vielen Dank.


----------



## zampano006 (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich muss mal kurz den Thread wiederausgraben.
Haben andere Leute hier auch das Problem, dass man den Pumpenblock mit Unterlegscheiben festschrauben muss, da sonst garkein Anpressdruck des Blocks an die CPU vorliegt? Am MB liegts nicht, hab es bisher auf zwei verschiedenen MB's probiert und auf beiden musste ich Unterlegscheiben nutzen.


----------



## 100001 (31. Oktober 2015)

Nimm doch eine dünnflüssigere WLP


----------

